# How the heck do I unmold chocolate?



## jasonr (Jan 27, 2005)

I bought this very expensive non stick petits four mold set, which I planned to use to make truffles. Unfortunately, non stick or no non stick, there is no way in hell I will ever be able to unmold the chocolate filling from these things. As I said, they were very expensive, and I feel like I've thrown my money way. What is the point if it's literally impossible to unmold? Anyone have any ideas on how to solve this problem, because I'm out of ideas


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 27, 2005)

jasonr, I hate to say this, but I doubt these are meant for making truffles because, as you've discovered the chocolate filling is too soft for molds.  The only thing I can think of to try is spraying the molds very lightly with nonstick spray before filling them.  My only concern if you do that, what problems you'll run into when rolling or dipping the truffles.  Usually, truffles are rolled by hand, not molded.


----------



## jasonr (Jan 27, 2005)

Yeah, I guessed as much. I returned the molds today. So the question is: is there a way to make truffles other than rolling them into balls? Any way to make more interesting shapes?


----------



## marmalady (Jan 27, 2005)

You could try putting the filling in a shallow pan lined with foil, and chilling it til firm - then use small cookie cutters, hodo cutters, or just geometric shapes with a knife (diamonds, etc.).


----------



## jasonr (Jan 27, 2005)

You know, that's not a bad idea. I don't have any appropriate cookie cutters at the moment, but in theory, it should work.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 27, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea, marm.  Jason, just make sure your hands are cold when you're cutting the shapes.

I have warm hands so I usually have to plunge them into ice water and dry them off several times when I'm working with temperature-sensative things. :roll:


----------



## marmalady (Jan 28, 2005)

Cold hands - warm heart, PA!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 28, 2005)

We used to make this chocolate dessert where I worked and we put a big piece of plastic wrap in the mold - when it was solid we just turned it upside and and pulled on the plastic.

You can also buy molds (terrines, etc.) where the sides unlatch and fold down - very expensive but it would work - I just don't know where to get them - sorry.


----------

